# Transom saver usefull?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Transom saver = anti wiggle jiggle device.

I use one but only because the roads around here are some of the worst in the United States. It's really just to keep the motor from bouncing around too much. 

If I lived somewhere with nicer roads and/or didn't have to drive 100 miles one way to the boat ramp I wouldn't bother with one. If I had power tilt and trim I wouldn't use one either.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I got one this past summer for my SUV17 since I cant trailer with the motor fully down without scraping on driveway aprons and such. I wish I had bought one earlier. My wife was following me in a separate vehicle on our vacation and said the motor was jumping all over the place every time we hit a bump. It doesn't move at all now. I really don't know if its entirely necessary to protect the transom (there was a previous thread on this site about this topic) but all that jerking around cant be good for the motor.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have used transom savers on all my boats for many years. And had one on my skiff too. However, I have recently changed over to these devices on both my skiff and my bay boat and will never go back. Work way better.

http://www.m-ywedge.com/ 

I have the universal wedge and centering clips on my skiff and the Yamaha brand on my bay boat.

Good stuff.


----------

